# Nengli



## marlon (Jul 20, 2005)

i am once again focus on these forms. Nengli north or the first part i especially enjoy b/c of the many techniques that move you around your attacker. It seems to me that this form really teaches you to get behind and finish. The unorthodox angles of the form put into application can change the way you fight and put the attacker at a definitve dissadvantage due to the unfamiliarity. I also appreciate that almost every techn here involves a takedown. the psychological effects of being thrown into the ground early in an encounter is very powerful, plus the extra strike of hitting with the ground hepls...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The form works into your system striking while moving backwards...another great tool not taught in many places. There is a healthy amount of seizing and trapping (hence breaking possibly) in this form from beginning to end. I have not yet really worked the ground / grappling techniques yet but i will these next few weeks. It is good to get back deeper into this form. 

Nengli south or second part. I have not had much time with to review in depth ( there is so much info in SK), so i have not found as much. There seems to be a strong emphasis on blocking in a circle and showing how a line breaks a circle and a circle breaks a line. At this point it seems soehow less interesting than the other part but that is probably my lack of work showing...so as soon as i fininsh work the north i will get heavy into this one...it should be fun. 


REespectfully, 
Marlon 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Forever a student


----------

